# Manly green island Brisbane report



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Sunday morning , 4am and I'm going fishing again . Not alot of wind and only a light cooling shower around but the skyline looks menacing yet awesome this time of morning
paddled out from the harbour towards green island in 10knotts odd of southerly and got to green in around 50 mins and dry , on the way over i trolled a 4inch plastic pumpkinseed minnow [i think] and got smashed by grinners every few minutes , i hate these bloody things , hardly any fight and as useless as a motor on a kayak [self derogatory joke-though i didnt use today as i need to paddle alot to help a permanent bad neck]
paddled over towards king island then back towards manly rock wall with small shark destroying about $15.00 of plastics , but they were fun to hook , no pics as they were to aggressive to play with . 
Caught 2 porcupine fish , another annoying species , before getting 1 legal flatty that went 61cms , my youngest 5yrs , hates it when i come home without a flatty for breeky for her , so i kept it . 
The sky looks even better now but the winds picking up and swinging s/e so i decide to head home with brekky for the lil one and its cooked and eaten by 8:45 the same morning . Its looking very fish again out off manly for the local peeps , but if you are using plastics[thats all i take , i don't want stinkbait in the yak] prepare to lose a few as the shark are around . As a sidenote , i don't eat shark unless i am having a bbq or something and need the meat , but i let all the teethy buggers go , even though most are 50-120cms [legal over 50cm here i think] .
Anyone else been fishing local lately , i know there are better spots within 1/2 - 2 hrs but hey , its only 3mins to the water from my place and being on the water is my main aim .


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Great looking spot!
Well done mate!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Rob a bit of fun mate and a flattie as well.

When the razor gang are around try Snapbacks as a placcie as they are more durable mate


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

It's deceptive - to the eye, Green looks closer to Manly than to Wellington Point, but from Wello it's about 40 mins slow paddle.

How long to St Helena from Wynnum esplanade, do you think? (I'm keen to have a look at it, before the Green Zones come into place next year - it's a likely loss to us.)


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Looks like it was less windy down the southern end of the bay than up here. Great photos.....damn grinners.

I heard that sharks love paddle tails, the plastics in the photos are paddle tails, minows have the forked tail.

Try a hardbody for something different, I've been having more luck with them than the plassies lately. Flatz rat2 in elton john work good for the Squire and the cod, Zone has been using a different model same colour with a bit of success to. Just do a lot of stop starts to get the fish intrested.

You gotta love living 3 min's from the water.


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Biggera yakker - highly underrated spot but also very prone to bad weather , more boats get into trouble here than offshore due to "moreton bay chop"
Dodge - "snapbacks" ? exuse my ignorance [been bait fishing 30 yrs , lure fishing 1] havn't heard of them mate , are they good for anything else ? and its always fun isn't it , i get out 3-4 times a week due to being "home" hubby [looking after kids and doing IT course as well] and only 1 time in 15 recent outings has my daughter had to eat toast for sunday brekky .
AdrianK - wynnum to st helena is about 45min in a 10knt but thats in my tempo fisherman ...i paddle hard , but a "faster yak" would do it easier give or take 10 min . I am used to manly - green - king so it does seem easier once you have done it before , i remember my first paddle to green seemed to take forever but now it goes so quick . Pick your returning wind and your set , tides don't matter here .
Ar-we-ther-yet - yeah , i knew they had a name thanks , i use minnows as well in yellow and lime green , they work well if you give a few flicks every 20 or so secs , the paddletails do their own job with the drift of the yak -time for a smoke and coffee . Living near waters edge is great , Lota/tingalpa creek 120 mtrs from doorstep and manly harbour a 3 min drive , strange how the weather can lbe great here though , and kicking a 3ft chop on the bay sometimes...wife asks sometimes "what you doing home already its such a nice day " yet i'm getting near swamped down the road !!! Have a small assortment of HB's and will use them more often on the troll out to the islands i think .
You know...i have a near new 4.2mtr tinny and 30hp outboard , canopy and all downstairs....only used it 1 time since i got my yak about 5 months ago...this is "real" fishing isn't it , paddling hunting and the adrenaline pumping whilst pushing your body harder to go the extra mile...i love it


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

rob316 said:


> Dodge - "snapbacks" ? exuse my ignorance [been bait fishing 30 yrs , lure fishing 1] havn't heard of them mate


Rob, Snapbacks are just another brand name [like Squidgy, Gulp, Atomic etc] but are made of a tougher type of soft plastic and don't chop up as readily when chewed by the razor gang like tailor etc.

I saw some in BCF last week, and like other brands have quite a few options in colour and styles


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Dodge said:


> rob316 said:
> 
> 
> > Dodge - "snapbacks" ? exuse my ignorance [been bait fishing 30 yrs , lure fishing 1] havn't heard of them mate
> ...


Agree with Dodge - I caught a 40cm tailor on a Snapback, didn't even leave teeth marks.


----------



## mikepapow (Sep 11, 2007)

I sailed out to tangalooma with my brother on his boat with the two yaks in tow on saturday. Had an early fish at the wrecks on saturday afternoon and sunday morning but didnt manage to snag anything legally sized, so i just went snorkelling. And of course what do i come across snorkelling?.... 35 cm + brim left right and centre!


----------

